# DMT(and other hallucinogenic drugs)



## ReturnTrip

One of my buddies wants me to do DMT with him. I've done my share of shrooms and acid and stuff like that, but never DMT. I did my research a long long time ago. I was just wondering if anyone has done it or if its even worth my time


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I have many times it is a pretty good trip but the hangover the next day sucks. If youve done other stuff it probably won't be anything to you, but everyone trips differently. I personally like a dex trip those are crazy too. but if I were you I'd go for it its worth the time. Have a good trip my friend!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ArrowInOre said:


> Ewwwww, unless it is a natural trip, I don't suggest it. The chemical crap that is out there thses days frankly scares the shit out of me. I don't advise doing it. If your pal has a need to not 'go alone', then maybe he shouldn't do it either. Never good to have the 'babysitter' high too...Stick to sock hits of Rustoleum or something, lol... Good luck...



Yeah I was the same way at first, but once I did it it hooked me.. been doin it for about 4 or 5 years now hasnt done anything to me...yet


----------



## marc

dmt is natural. numerous kinds of plants have dmt in them and its also supposedly produced in our pineal gland.


----------



## ReturnTrip

I've done Dex a couple times, but usually when im reallllllyyy bored and usually when im on it i go "why did i do this..theres got to be SOMETHING better i could have ended up doing" haha but it'll probably happen again haha

As for chemical and natural highs...i try to stick to more natural tripping especially because theres alot to choose from without going into chems but i feel that as long as its once and a while and you dont go overboard, its not too big of a deal. but thats just me. I understand the argument against them


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

marc said:


> dmt is natural. numerous kinds of plants have dmt in them and its also supposedly produced in our pineal gland.



I believe the highest percentage of dmt is in the prairie bundle flower im not sure though, its found in south america. it is in pee but its in your blood too. I think they have teaswith it too, but I havent come across any.


----------



## ReturnTrip

ArrowInOre said:


> Look, beyond old skooler here guys, DMT is new to my ears. I'm really just saying that if this guys buddy needs to do it with someone, might not be a great idea to have them both all fucked and tripped out if the one guy has never done it and the other is worried about doin' it at all....Course, balls out right, they ain't my kids, lol....But hey, maybe we'll read about it in the train news later this week . LOL
> 
> marc, might you have a link to a medical site that talks more about it, I am curious to see what sort of science or medical info there is, like I said, new to me...



hahaha yeah. i completely understand. Its kinda silly to do something with some just because they feel they need a trip buddy or a trip sitter. I've jsut never done it before and i hear dmt only lasts like 20 minutes or something that. Its just fucking expensive and i was wondering if it was even worth the money


(and i appreciate it arrow)


----------



## ReturnTrip

ArrowInOre said:


> Dude, if funds are the true root of your hesitance, get a space bag and call it even , LOL



hahaha sounds like a plan


----------



## ReturnTrip

ArrowInOre said:


> See, sometimes the old dog has the right tree after all. LOL....stick to what you know right. Me strictly weed, beer and younger men, oh, wait, scratch that, weed and beer. HA HA HA HA. I must have been hallucinating there, lol...




hahaha nice... I think i decided to pull the old "hey how about you hook me up with that and i'll see whats up. Commmmeeee onnnnnn" to my friend..it usually works and i can decide whether i want to do it or sell it to my art schooly friends


----------



## marc

heres a website with tons of info on DMT, it tells you all the plants that have DMT in them and im pretty sure it also tells you how to extract the DMT out of the plants. Erowid DMT Vault


----------



## Geoff

erowid is fuckin awesome, glad to see other people are utilizing it's resources. DMT has been used by shamans in ritualistics snuffs for hundreds of years in south america. yes they snort it, in fact they pack the powder made of plant mixtures into a bamboo type plant shoot and one shaman will blow the DMT into the nose of the other. fucking crazy. Never tried it but would like too... depending on how expensive it is and the situation. Oh, and btw it is created in the penial gland. Everything that is alive has DMT in it somewhere. just thought i'd throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## Nym

DMT is a fun high but its not as great as everyone says.
but that's just what i think personally.


----------



## elokupa

if youre gonna take this make sure you have a good nights sleep. if youre not rested youll have a shitty trip thats what i find anyway.

a dealer told me theres a new drug around called mmcat or something which is halfway between mdma nd acid. anyone seen this shit around?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Most DMT (Dimethyltryptamine) you would find around here is synth. DMT is the main phycoactive parts of Ayahuasca, a tea, brew like preperation from south america, and is very natural- has been used for centuries. DMT is naturally in our bodies at low levels!!. How i would love to try the real deal, Ayauasca!!
Salvia , Devine Sage is nice too....and fairly easy to grow indoors during the winter, and outdoors in the summer, lives year round. Most of you already know this, but hey...


----------



## Ravie

Eh, never tried DMT. Just never sounded pleasant. plus i'm not into having people babysit me while i'm watching the t.v tap dance. I shroom like once a year and thats the tops of my "seeing shit"


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

damn like I said before i started I was sceptical, I tried shrooms first and the trip was amazing then I started getting into acid dex-robo trips dmt. I found that I come up with some of my best artwork when Im tripping but I just love the high, hate the hangovers though haha, but I guess I should calm down before my brain gets fried! haha


----------



## Ravie

hey at least your not super into extacy. how many times does it take to damage you permenantly? like 5? lol


----------



## Geoff

fuck extacy. never tried it but it used to pay my rent and after i saw what it did to people i felt like shit and was completely disgusted with it. anyone ever tried morning glory or hawiian baby woodrose. other natural forms of LSA? what about Ibogain from the tree root bark of the african Iboga tree?


----------



## kai

hawiian baby woodrose is amazing in my personal experience with it. I feel most of these hallucinogenic plants are pretty serious and require alot of respect if you're gonna use them. They are not something I'd personally do to just get fucked up and have a good time. You could see shit that will drastically change your perspective on reality and your place within it...for better or worse. 

...or you could just get really fucked up, laugh at the wall for 12 hours and have a really good time. Either way other people's intentions with psychoactives aren't my business so I won't preach.


----------



## ReturnTrip

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> damn like I said before i started I was sceptical, I tried shrooms first and the trip was amazing then I started getting into acid dex-robo trips dmt. I found that I come up with some of my best artwork when Im tripping but I just love the high, hate the hangovers though haha, but I guess I should calm down before my brain gets fried! haha


Yeah i'm sure you met the completely fried dudes. They have that stare that makes them look like they're about to lift you off the ground with their minds.


----------



## ReturnTrip

ArrowInOre said:


> Ok, call me old school, but what ever happened to Peyote or mescaline....After I read Carlos Casteneda's books about taking peyote, I thought, "HMMM, maybe I should spend a summer on a rez." LOL...



pffttt...if you can find me some peyote, i'll be down on that in a second.


----------



## ReturnTrip

ArrowInOre said:


> Ha ha ha. Every time I went on a on a trip, literal trip, like going to another location, my step mom would bring up her one time peyote experience, lol...(I'd totally be down for a night in a teepee with a button or two...LOL (then go to the local church for lunch , HA HA HA HA)



if you went to a church like that you might come out born-again


----------



## Geoff

down here in the valley there are two local "herberias" that you can legally get peyote from but you have to be part of the tribe. it grows here on its own but it's actually a threatened species now because of overharvesting. fucking assholes raping the peyote population. the plant grows really slow so the population is sensative and easily fucked with.


----------



## Ravie

ahhh, but no worry, there's allways going to be someone keeping the species going. people like being fucked up too much to let anything as good as peyote die out.


----------



## Beer Mortal

ive always wanted to try DMT (but not be in a dream state , in REM sleep)
or experience it from deprived sleep
I know its in nature, but i have yet to get my hands on it


----------



## veggieguy12

ArrowInOre said:


> I believe it's actually called Khat or Kaht. It's a green tea looking leaf that when smoked can cause hallucinations.



[ame=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khat]Khat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/ame]
I read about it a couple years ago in a _Rolling Stone_ article about dudes from Yemen going to fight in Afghanistan (if you believe that).
Guess it's natural & popular over there in Africa around the Mid-East/"Arab world"; I'd assume it's not yet outlawed here, so why is it not available?...


----------



## wartomods

dissociatives build tolerance so fast, damn brtis and their k-holes... and i guess the same would apply to dxm


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith

everyone should listen to Joe Rogan's DMT experience on Youtube.


----------



## ReturnTrip

Seldom Seen Smith said:


> everyone should listen to Joe Rogan's DMT experience on Youtube.



yeah i was listening to a doug stanhope interview about him and joe rogan doing it together. it was fuckin funny. he said "it wasnt even fun but you have to do it as a seasoned tripper" haha


you can hear it on Playlist.com if you search Doug Stanhope


----------



## Pizzacrust

you do it every night when you sleep
and if you have vivid dreams you know how trippy dreams are
i want to fucking do it without being asleep though cause its not the same as being awake and having a out of body
closet thing to that ive done is Uncle Cid and mushies


----------



## wartomods

I just did dramamine on weekend, i dont know it wasnt enjoyable at all, but it was super interesting. I did it in my room put some music on, like after 45 minutes i started seeing weird patterns in the closet's wood grain, went to the kitchen to take a glass of water, then arrived at my room and noticed i wasnt hearing music at all but i just didnt care , but pretty much i knew it was on, i saw layed in my bed a flourescent pink guitar pick , that i usually use to play guitar, i went to grab it and it disappeared but it didnt give the feeling of dissappearing but more like i was just missing its location trying to pick it, only after i realized there was no pick and the said pick was resting along with others in the desk, i started feeling heavy and with dry mouth, i remember started seeing some horrific figures in the twilight of the room or at least imaging them , but then i just shut off the lights and tried to sleep. After that i think the effect and the sleep just fused and i got a bumpy dreamy/nightmare sleep although dont remeber about what.


----------



## Beegod Santana

With the exception of marc I think you all need to do a whole bunch of research on this shit. Smoking deamsters really isn't that big a deal, unless you make it one. Over the years I've been around literally hundreds of people on it and most people find the experience so visual and quick that they don't have time to get bugged out. I personally can't get high on it, which tends to happen if you where born by C-section or late. Acid and shrooms are pretty weak drugs in my opinion, I was raised by a dead head mama and have spent a fair amount of time on tour and have watched thousands of people use them in massive quantities and be fine the next day, as well as been puddled myself a time or ten. Robo tripping is way more likely to fuck you up for the long run. If you really want a fucking crazy trip, try a large dose of ketamine, best drug on earth if you ask me (just be sure to have absolutely NOTHING else in your system at the time).


----------



## wartomods

Beegod Santana said:


> which tends to happen if you where born by C-section or late.



i call mumbo jumbo on that


----------



## wartomods

elokupa said:


> if youre gonna take this make sure you have a good nights sleep. if youre not rested youll have a shitty trip thats what i find anyway.
> 
> a dealer told me theres a new drug around called mmcat or something which is halfway between mdma nd acid. anyone seen this shit around?



there are few of chemical drugs that i could say are in between they were developed in the 80s as a legal option to ecstasy but they are illegal now, they are rare, i listened someone calling them bees normally in pill form. 2-cb maybe ?


----------



## Beegod Santana

wartomods said:


> i call mumbo jumbo on that



Call it all you want. You can read about it in "DMT the spirit molecule" and also on several other drug info sites. I've met multiple people who can't get high on it (myself included, after over a dozen attempts) and the only thing we have in common is birth by c-section or being born a week or two late. Basically when your born your brain releases a small amount of DMT, and when your not born naturally this doesn't happen, and this will affect your ability to ingest it later in life. Like I said, do your research. And for the record there's still some legal 2-c compounds, just not 2-cb or 2-ci which tend to be the easiest to produce.


----------



## wartomods

Alright man, lets not turn this into a battle. I could go on but i wont cause i think both of us made our points


----------



## hassysmacker

i love dmt. for the record.


----------



## spud

i just spent like 4 days straight on it and fuck yea its worth it


----------



## hassysmacker

spud said:


> i just spent like 4 days straight on it and fuck yea its worth it



hmmm. i did that once. i totally recommend DMT but im not sure i recommend that. sure trip out on acid for 4 days. go for it. but 4 days on DMT gets you real close to potential wingnut territory!


----------



## Ghostie

My philosophy is- If you're debating doing it, then best not to. I only try a new drug if I feel like I'm 100% into it. If I am hesitant or have doubts or whatever, I hold off. There's no real reason to do it unless it's something you really want.


----------



## tallhorseman

Search youtube for videos by Terrence Mckinna(spelling circumspect). I never have, but would try DMT if circumstances were right. Mckinna, a sixties icon, was a firm believer in the merits of DMT.


----------



## constant

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> damn like I said before i started I was sceptical, I tried shrooms first and the trip was amazing then I started getting into acid dex-robo trips dmt. I found that I come up with some of my best artwork when Im tripping but I just love the high, hate the hangovers though haha, but I guess I should calm down before my brain gets fried! haha



I've never once had anything close to a hangover after a trip with the deemsters
I generally felt more refreshed and replenished after that half hour was done


my advice to anyone looking to meet demitri find a place out of a city and into the wild
like a field of daisies is my personal favorite at dawn amazing!


----------



## Tad

haven't tried DMT before (mostly because I haven't come across it) I _do_ love psychedelics though. acid by far is my favorite drug.

has anyone done 5meo-dmt before? (found in the sonora desert toad) I read an interesting book about it, Tryptamine Palace and it made me want to try it


----------



## LarZ

wartomods said:


> dissociatives build tolerance so fast, damn brtis and their k-holes... and i guess the same would apply to dxm




I was doing a lot of research and am interested in trying DXM. I actually went and lifted some from CVS and I'm waiting for some friends to try it with me.

I assume you've done it? Any words of wisdom or bad experiences?


----------



## nivoldoog

I have done it tons... tripped for 5 days straight. 5th day I thought I had died and went to hell. Then reconcided it when I didnt see anyone else.

Now pills are much stronger then bottle. I would dance for hours to tecno. Watch weird trippy movies. What Dreams may Come, A Scanner Darkly, ect. ect.

The hangover is mad shitty... shitty be keyword cus you gonna shit runny milkshakes. Also, try doing it with someone who has done it. And only do it with people you trust, cus it can cause you to flip your wig with done with the wrong crowd. OOH.... A little dust off can make it MAD insane.


----------



## kai

i fucking love dmt and find it to be nothing even remotely similar to dreaming or sleep dep or acid or any other drug for that matter. I had no hangover, it was done within 15 minutes without any noticeable lingering effects other then I felt very relaxed and calm as if I'd just awoke from a very restful sleep. I also did it in the woods which I'm positive has a beneficial effect on the experience.

for the record I would also like to see where people can prove that our bodies release dmt at birth and death...how can this be proven?? if you ask me that information is totally theoretical.


----------



## connerR

larzkaz14 said:


> I was doing a lot of research and am interested in trying DXM. I actually went and lifted some from CVS and I'm waiting for some friends to try it with me.
> 
> I assume you've done it? Any words of wisdom or bad experiences?



Stay away from Coricidin, NyQuil, etc. Anything with acetaminophen in it, as it will tear your liver to pieces. 

@kai, I think that most of those are just that: theories - if DMT (found in loads of plants and animals) can produce strong psychedelic experiences, and it's in the human brain, it must have at least some connection to the psychedelic visuals experienced during a near death experience. 

@Tad: I saw some interesting 5-MeO extraction methods, but I don't think I'm confident in my chemist abilities yet to try it.


----------



## mksnowboarder

I am so going to drop knowledge on your asses here. If you want clarification on anything, just ask. I can probably provide case reports and shit if I get bored enough to put in that kind of time.



ReturnTrip said:


> One of my buddies wants me to do DMT with him. I've done my share of shrooms and acid and stuff like that, but never DMT. I did my research a long long time ago. I was just wondering if anyone has done it or if its even worth my time



If you enjoy psychadelics, you'll probably like DMT. If acid is like taking a roadtrip into the mind, DMT is like being shot out of a cannon along a parallel route. Lots of people seem to enjoy it, but I've refrained, as I want to save it for my death (I'll cover that later). Read the experiences on erowid to get a feel for whether you'd like to try it.



ArrowInOre said:


> Ewwwww, unless it is a natural trip, I don't suggest it. The chemical crap that is out there thses days frankly scares the shit out of me.



The research chemicals you're talking about ARE kinda scary. Some of them are carcinogenic, and none of them have been researched forum human consumption. Hell, just a few months ago, there was a batch of 2-C-B-FLY going around on the internet that was killing people, and making others horribly ill.

But yeah, I'd go as far as to call DMT the MOST natural hallucinogen, being that many plants and the human body produce it, and it's been around essentially since life started, and has been used as a hallucinogen for millenia.



dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> I believe the highest percentage of dmt is in the prairie bundle flower im not sure though, its found in south america. it is in pee but its in your blood too. I think they have teaswith it too, but I havent come across any.



Can't vouch for that, but stateside, check out mimosa hostilis root bark. That has the highest concentration of DMT that I know of. If you're not in an area that has that, try the phalaris arnundencia reeds that grow in ponds. They're everywhere.

Alkaloid extraction for DMT containing plants is just about the simplest drug chemistry you'll ever perform, so read up.



elokupa said:


> if youre gonna take this make sure you have a good nights sleep. if youre not rested youll have a shitty trip thats what i find anyway.
> 
> a dealer told me theres a new drug around called mmcat or something which is halfway between mdma nd acid. anyone seen this shit around?





ArrowInOre said:


> I believe it's actually called Khat or Kaht. It's a green tea looking leaf that when smoked can cause hallucinations. Just what I have read about it...Only green shit I even think of fuckin with is weed, 'nuff said. Not sure where the stuff is from either, as far as continent of origin...



Nope. Khat is a plant that comes from Africa. It's a very weak stimulant on it's own, barely worth knowing. However, from that one can synth methcathinone pretty easily, and that's appearing in the midwest as a replacement/cut for methamphetamine. Now, mmcat, or methylmethcathinone is best known as mephedrone. It's similar to the effects of amphetamines mostly, maybe with some MDMA empathy in there for fun, but it is not a hallucinogen.



Ravie said:


> hey at least your not super into extacy. how many times does it take to damage you permenantly? like 5? lol



Actually, that's been debunked, thanks to MAPS studies after the turn of the century.



Geoff said:


> fuck extacy. never tried it but it used to pay my rent and after i saw what it did to people i felt like shit and was completely disgusted with it. anyone ever tried morning glory or hawiian baby woodrose. other natural forms of LSA? what about Ibogain from the tree root bark of the african Iboga tree?



For LSA, make sure you use the two part extraction found on erowid (i wanna say nonpolar solvent + ethanol). The seeds are coated in shit that will make you sick and fuck with your vision (not in the good hallucinogen way), so you have to extract that with coleman's or something before using ethanol to pull the LSA. Don't just eat the seeds.

I'm currently trying to get into a Mexican Ibogaine clinic too 



spud said:


> i just spent like 4 days straight on it and fuck yea its worth it



Unless you were doing the ayahuasca route, drinking dmt orally with an MAOI, I call bullshit. Smoked DMT lasts a matter of minutes, and there's no way you could keep redosing without have your tolerance skyrocket by the end of the day to the point where you'd need an absurd amount of dmt.



larzkaz14 said:


> I was doing a lot of research and am interested in trying DXM. I actually went and lifted some from CVS and I'm waiting for some friends to try it with me.
> 
> I assume you've done it? Any words of wisdom or bad experiences?



DXM can be fun. It's a dissociative, like ketamine without as much of the psychadelic nature. Pick your dose carefully, via the links I'll provide. Also, you MUST smoke marijuana on it. It turns a nasty dissociative fugue into a nice warm blanket wrapped around your body and mind. It also will help the nausea you WILL experience. Be careful, though, DXM is pretty universally accepted to cause irreversible brain damage with long term use, so only do it rarely.

www.dextroverse.org
www.third-plateua.org



kai said:


> for the record I would also like to see where people can prove that our bodies release dmt at birth and death...how can this be proven?? if you ask me that information is totally theoretical.



Nah, man, we've had the technology to measure levels of chemicals in the brain for a long time now. I'll try to find you something to read about that later.



connerR said:


> Stay away from Coricidin, NyQuil, etc. Anything with acetaminophen in it, as it will tear your liver to pieces.
> 
> @kai, I think that most of those are just that: theories - if DMT (found in loads of plants and animals) can produce strong psychedelic experiences, and it's in the human brain, it must have at least some connection to the psychedelic visuals experienced during a near death experience.
> 
> @Tad: I saw some interesting 5-MeO extraction methods, but I don't think I'm confident in my chemist abilities yet to try it.



Well, APAP is bad because it causes cumulative liver damage. One time doses, no matter how large, are usually perfectly safe. I know I've ingested over 10g APAP in one sitting before (vicodin). Absolute worst thing that could happen would be a lil' bleeding in the gastrointestinal tract.

Definitely stay away from NyQuil. The amount of dxm isn't huge, there is tylenol that there's no reason to ingest, and, more importantly, you'd get some very nasty side effects from ingesting that much doxylamine succinate.

Coricidins are...well, we'll say bad. Dextromethorphan and chlorpheniramine (the ingredients of coricidin) are metabolized by the same subset of cytochrome enzymes. When administered together, they compete to be metabolized, slowing metabolism, and increasing plasma levels of DXM. Personally, I think that's cool, but if you're not familiar with the ins and outs of hepatic metabolism, you should stay away.

What you want is the Robitussin brand with NO OTHER ACTIVE INGREDIENTS besides dxm. Especially watch out for guaifenesin; that shit will have you vomiting all night. If you can't drink the syrups, they have gel caps.

I think I covered most of what I saw that needed to be answered. Feel free to ask more!

mike


----------



## connerR

msnowboarder, have you read, or do you know anything about the LSA brownie extraction (it can be found on erowid)?


----------



## mksnowboarder

Only thing I found on it was a trip report in the HBWR vault.

You gotta be careful with psychadelic tryptamines/phenethylamines and heat. LSD is destroyed very easily by heat. LSA seems a little more resistant, but I guarantee you're losing some of your yield by baking it. Add in the fact that the water in the recipe almost certainly has chlorine in it, and that chlorine will definitely be destructive to LSD/A...there's no telling how much you're losing.

So, I mean, I can't guarantee that baking them won't work, but it seems like a completely unnecessary risk, especially considering that you shouldn't have food in your stomach when you ingest them anyways for the best effefcts.

mike


----------



## Rstank

i would say these drugs just like any other drug is a spiritual guide and teacher......it possess its own power and i think if you are ready to learn from it, it will teach you great spiritual personal truth, but i think if you & your friend are in it for the fun and "heck of it" then DMT is nothing to fuck with its heavy heavy shit, and im not sure what it would do to you.....it could just straight up fuck your world up, or throw you for a huge loop......if you take drugs to learn the lessons that they have to teach then i think you are ready....because shrroms and lsd or lsa is a nice build up for whats coming.....also if you have done a good X of salvia you may have a taste for whats coming


----------



## LarZ

Thanks for the info Mike, the marijuana will definitely not be an issue : ). That was kinda the plan anyway. Also, I did make sure to get the stuff with just DXM, I got that far in my research. I was wondering though, how about company? Is a sitter a good idea? Is it better alone? Maybe a friend doing it with me? What's the deal?


----------



## mksnowboarder

larzkaz14 said:


> Thanks for the info Mike, the marijuana will definitely not be an issue : ). That was kinda the plan anyway. Also, I did make sure to get the stuff with just DXM, I got that far in my research. I was wondering though, how about company? Is a sitter a good idea? Is it better alone? Maybe a friend doing it with me? What's the deal?



I greatly prefer it alone. It's not a social drug. You'll be very much out of it if you take a sufficient dose and then smoke, and you'll just kinda want to lay there and listen to some tunes or something. You'll be too uncoordinated to go do anything, and too mentally inhibited to understand anything like conversation.

You don't really need a sitter if you have a place and don't plan on leaving it. It won't make you go crazy or anything where you'd hurt yourself, but you'll have a hard time walking around or performing many tasks by yourself.

mike


----------



## adragonfly

I tried doing DMT but i didn't get big enough of a dose so i barely tripped. I just felt really relaxed. But the molecule itself is crazy. Its arguably in most organisms in small percentages, and it makes you trip in large percentages. Nobody knows its true purpose. Some scientist thinks it is the spiritual molecule. http://www.thespiritmolecule.com/

I do not reccomend DXM, fuck that shit. I used to do it a lot but it is one of those drugs that seperates you more and more with the people around you. At least that is how it was for me.


----------



## mksnowboarder

Part of the reason I won't take it is because I think that if there was any type of afterlife, DMT would be the key to transferring consciousness between here and there. That's definitely not based on anything at all, though.

mike


----------



## adragonfly

mkssnowboarder, i see that as more of a reason to do dmt. If that is true, when else would I be able to go back to the godhead and still be alive?

this is kinda related: I was reading an article, i dont remember where or much of it, but it was the study of consciousnes, and some scientist believe that what gets brought into ones awareness is associated with seretonin levels. The article also said that some shamanic rituals increase seretonin levels therefore somehow increasing or altering ones awareness. LSD binds to most of the serotonin receptors in the brain ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsd#Pharmacodynamics ). Dmt binds to two serotonin receptors ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine#Pharmacology ).


----------



## mksnowboarder

adragonfly said:


> mkssnowboarder, i see that as more of a reason to do dmt. If that is true, when else would I be able to go back to the godhead and still be alive?



When I die, I want it to be a new experience. I don't want to be lying there thinking, "Oh, yeah, I've done this before."

And, yeah, it's the seratonin 5-HT2A receptor that's responsible for the way hallucinogens work.

mike


----------



## anne

I've bought Mimosa hostilis root bark incense online and everything else one would need to extract DMT tends to be cheap/locally available, if they were so inclined. 

(I'm not admitting that I make it and/or plan to sell it but just out of curiosity...) For those of you who have it available in your area, how much DMT does a person get for what price? (and in what form?)


----------



## carlylanea

I don't want to sound ignorant...which I probably will.....but I heard from an old hippie dude that if you take enough dmt orally, that it will burn a hole in your tongue. He showed me his burn as proof.......I don't know if he was being honest but that one statement convinced me not to do it.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

DMT isint really something to be fucked with if you haven't really experienced other psychadelics as much. its a very lucid, and intense trip and not having the right mindset going into it (same with acid, shrooms, salvia, peyote, etc). basically be mentally ready for anything that could happen. atleast from personal experience. its the most intense thing I have experienced. and is very life changing. to dirty rotten squatter, in another thread didnt you say you were against psychadelics? but now you say you've been doing DMT for 4-5 years? hmmm. you also said you like dex (Ie robotripping) (dxm is the key ingredient in robotessum that makes you trip for those if you who didn't know), but you said you stay away from it in my robotripping thread...................someone has some splanin' to do.


----------



## Rainbow Feather

Take this as hearsay if you will, and you will only hear negative complaints from me here at stp over the issue since there are loads of websites pertaining to the positive affects of this madness. ...

Terence McKenna was actively working with the CIA and NASA. Timothy Leary was introduced to the subject of mind control with these substances through the CIA before he ever took that mushroom trip. Both these men are suspect for leading a very active campaign of what I would think is MKultra 2.0 or 3.0, etc. All of these substances help aid in opening you up to these mind control programs without your questioning. So they substitute meager options to cleaning this world, but ultimately do they offer any strict answers on what you can actively achieve?

That being said I wouldn't be the drop out I am had I never eaten grams upon grams of the whitest DMT I've ever seen, my friends had just cooked up in the backyard with LYE. (I highlight LYE because that is how DMT is prepared with LYE). Honestly you will become a wignut at any dose however you smoke it, snort it, eat it, inject it, as the rest of this post explains.

DMT water extraction is impossible. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to you. Actually I'd love to see this done myself but still I've not come across it.

And ayahuasca the plant version you should be doing this in, is the most mind control 'psychedelic' there is! It should not even be classified as psychedelic or entheogen as it is strictly "medicine".YOU NEED A SHAMAN. HOW MUCH ARE YOU PAYING THE SHAMAN? WHAT ELSE IS IN THE BREW? WHAT INTENT IS IN THAT BREW YOU DID NOT CREATE? WHAT IS AT THE SUBCONSCIOUS LEVEL OF EVERY MIRACLE THAT WAS EVER PERFORMED WITH BREW? ITS NOT ALL GOOD, THERE IS EQUAL EVIL TO GOOD IN EVERY MIRACLE. Do you even understand the mind bubble surrounding the Earth this plant grew up around. Did you sacrifice part of your soul in chopping this plant down and hacking it to bits? Did you in any way help raise and care for this magical vine (or in the case of DMT, leaf, grass or root bark)? Just saying there is a lot to go along with ayahausca and DMT than goes beyond what anyone can even comprehend.

Now entheogens I can stand behind are oregon blues, Amanita Muscaria, peruvius torch, peyote, and GET THIS in typical hippycritcal fashion... Toad Venom from the Arizona Sonoran Desert Toad. (heh I do like LSD so I'm a hippicrite for sure). Empower yourself with strong medicine. ayahuasca is weak, dmt is weak. And they have no relation to your life, your loves, your dreams. They wish ill on those who are subjecting the Amazon rainforest to death and destruction, and what may I ask are you going to do to save this environment besides brainwash a bunch of followers down this dark hole of 'medicine'? (Actually if you really thought for yourself you could achieve great things... http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7436176427189094677&hl=undefined#)

Get well, but make sure the cost is worth the healing, as nothing in this life is free.

Oh and if you are not ready when the call comes, never wander that direction youll only get stuck somewhere and if your not one for leaping about well there is little hope of a cautious traveler.

Threads like this disgust me, if you really can't find someone to talk to heart to heart about it, don't do it.

The internet is just another grander form of TV and the media mindcontrol the heads of state seek. NOW that being said STP interests me because I see a few acquintses here and this scene interests me and I am particularly new to taking action and where this leads and who are the great minds behind the scene whether any spark of this may be found here who knows. I also think the rail info might be useful someday. And some fun photos too bad I had my camera jacked my first time in SF at the larkin. Nearly 2 years ago, geezus I need to get a job and go back to school. Heh laying down my background in the DMT thread so typical of me, sorry hahaha.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Be careful about what you might have in your system when taking DXM. I've never done it, never want to, but definitely avoid meth, MDMA, and other amphetamines. Pretty sure it can be deadly (what can't really) and at the least it's always bad.



I'm surprised by the ecstasy hate here. Show that shit some love! And the fucking afterglow..mmmmm.


Best part about thizzin is you never really know what you get!


----------



## wartomods

regarding dxm, just check the information on the bottle/box of pills, the only active ingredient must be dextromethorpahn bromide , check the doses per pound or per killogram and do the math on the internet (erowid). Allucinations dont work exactly like lsd or shrooms, you wont see amazing colors, you feel your skin saggin, or burning air or, etc shit like that, not rainbows and lepricons, ahah, expect to act like a zombie if you do more than light dose, music will sound great, but beware of whisperings demons behind you ( just alerting if you start paniquing with sound allucinations), and remember , it is a dissociative, so the more you take the more you get away from your body, it doesnt work more dosage more allucinations. dxm is a strange drug is mixes various effects and it doesnt do it particullary right.


----------



## mksnowboarder

carlylanea said:


> I don't want to sound ignorant...which I probably will.....but I heard from an old hippie dude that if you take enough dmt orally, that it will burn a hole in your tongue. He showed me his burn as proof.......I don't know if he was being honest but that one statement convinced me not to do it.



My internet is working to slow for me to find the pH of pure DMT, but a hole completely through? Nah, someone's yankin' your chain. If it was particularly acidic or basic, it could cause chemical burns, but to acheive a hole, you'd have to let it sit there and burn you for god knows how long.

I'm assuming DMT is at/near a neutral pH though...

mike


----------



## mksnowboarder

lobotomy3yes said:


> Be careful about what you might have in your system when taking DXM. I've never done it, never want to, but definitely avoid meth, MDMA, and other amphetamines. Pretty sure it can be deadly (what can't really) and at the least it's always bad.



The main risk is high blood pressure. I assume tachycardia would be possible, but unlikely. If you don't have any kind of preexisting condition, you're very unlikely to die from mixing dxm with other drugs. I'd be most careful with opiates. It makes a fantastic potentiator, but could be dangerous because of that.

mike


----------

